# The Swan House - Surrey - August 2018



## Gromr (Aug 15, 2018)

A very local explore that I've had my eyes on for ages as it always had a derpy vibe about it. However it was actually lived in despite appearances, sometime recently that changed. 


*History*

Not sure about history, its been looking pretty unloved for a while now, but there was someone looking after the place somewhat. I'd hazard a guess that its been a year or two since it was last lived in. The weird thing was that all the windows had been smashed in, but inside was in an ok condition.

It's a pretty unusual styled house, almost like a tiny ranch. I bet it made for an interesting home once.
I'm not sure what it's called, but it always had a metal swan sign outside, so it's been named after that. 


*The Explore*

Made for an easy evening explore with the other half. We were interrupted by a random guy who wondered in to have a piss in the bushes though! 


*Photos*


----------



## smiler (Aug 15, 2018)

A little gem that Gromr, Proper Job, Thanks


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 15, 2018)

Nicely done not a bad looking house.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Aug 17, 2018)

Nice that mate.lovely from the outside.quite modern inside


----------



## paul.richards.up (Aug 21, 2018)

I’m sure your right Gromr we wondered if it was empty but felt sure occupied until we noticed the windows were suddenly all smashed !! Odd place the caravan was errie


----------



## brxthz98 (Sep 19, 2018)

Love the photos - good work !!!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Sep 20, 2018)

I think thats the missing £250,000 Rembrandt in your 2nd to last shot Gromr


----------



## tonymini145 (Oct 12, 2018)

From Surrey myself never seen or heard of this place may well have to pay it a visit


----------



## loren e. wilkins (Oct 14, 2018)

Lovely place. This is the type of place I'd enjoy buying and living in. Thanks...


----------



## W4tcher (Oct 16, 2018)

Nice find, I'm in the area around that, need to find it though, no clue where it is, just know it's local. Nice post dude.


----------



## Rolfey (Oct 17, 2018)

Nice report and some lovely pics mate well in!!


----------

